# Puffer Fish



## briandeeds13 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a 40 gallon FOWLR tank set up and was wondering if there was any types of pufferfish that don't eat inverts? I dont think they're are but it is worth a shot to ask


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope, none that i'm aware of.
Puffer Fish (Tetraodontidae) - Animals - A-Z Animals - Animal Facts, Information, Pictures, Videos, Resources and Links


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Not that i know of. i have a spotted puffer thats about 1 1/2 " long (atrue baby, He will reach 7-8" easy fully grown) eats everything i give him whole bladder/pond snails shell and all. also he loves shrimp.
The reason puffers eat inverts is because just like horses and goats and gerbils ETC.. his little shell cruching teeth continue to grow alwayse and must be chewed down so i go get him about 50+ free pest snails at the lfs around me about 2-3 times a month.. we spread out the feedings byut between him and the loachs i honestly can not make the pest snails grow , they all find them fast. i put about 60+ in once thinking some would excape... WRONG.. We ended up with a poffer thal looked like he had a Belly full of grape clusters. I could literally see the outlines of the shells in his little belly. 
There is a puffer cald an indian puffer or a pea puffer... :fish-link:
https://www.google.com/search?q=dem...56,d.aWM&fp=6f84a635e16614ac&biw=1440&bih=723
these guys are really cute and i would love to have one in my peaceful mixed community. 
As far as puffers go these little guys are very docile and do not get over an inch. that being said he will not be able to eat a snail the size of a dime or bigger because hes mouth is tiny. so it or may not eat ghost shrimp , i couldn't say . the tank in my bedroom housed about 25 ghostys at the moment , they live in harmony with 2 skunk loachs a tiger loack a yoyo loach and an angelic loach as well as 2 golden dojo's 7 black kuhli's and 3 striped kuhli's ... they only once in a blue moon eat one (if it dies some other way) there is also 2 dwarf gouramis and a few patties and a few other little critters like a fiddler crab and a marbled self cloning cray fish all in the same swimming pull (WE ARE ATTEMPTING TO BREED A SUPER LOACH *r2*r2 ) point im making is thee are some of the same species in other tanks and for those guys a ghosty or 2 is like a soccer game ... all the fish get involved . so it really does very one fish and one tank to the next .. if i was to have a indian puffer tank id do no less than a 20g but from what i read its said there is never fear of dwarfing them as they are very un demanding as far as real estate in the tank goes. i wouldnt cram 2-3 in to a pickle jar but they merely require elbow room and different from other puffers they do not seem very nippy nor territorial (ideal dwarf fish for a peaceful build)


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

NOTE: PEA PUFFER
PLEASE NOTE 
*Dps are 100% fresh water fish*, they do not require any salt, unlike some other fresh water puffers they do not require salt as they grow older, although they will tolerate small increases in salinity they are at optimum health in pure fresh water. Dps are a very intelligent, interesting fish, they are very aware of 'outside' the tank, and will spend as much time watching you as you do watching them. Give them a try!
Freshwater Pea Puffers, Dwarf Puffer, Carinotetraodon travancoricus aquarium tropical fish from Tropical Fish and Aquariums


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> NOTE: PEA PUFFER
> PLEASE NOTE
> *Dps are 100% fresh water fish*, they do not require any salt, unlike some other fresh water puffers they do not require salt as they grow older, although they will tolerate small increases in salinity they are at optimum health in pure fresh water. Dps are a very intelligent, interesting fish, they are very aware of 'outside' the tank, and will spend as much time watching you as you do watching them. Give them a try!
> Freshwater Pea Puffers, Dwarf Puffer, Carinotetraodon travancoricus aquarium tropical fish from Tropical Fish and Aquariums


so true , not a brackish fish like other puffers... 
the only fish i think id compare the intelligence to may be an oscar or betta, or maybe an angel, also iv noticed that it has really good vision and uses it well day and night .. very cool fish , they putter around like submarines with there little fins buzzing non stop like a humming bird it makes him manouver like a blimp kinda under water. very cool . they only ever kick there tail like a paddle (like most fish) when in a really big hurry. All other times the tail is merely used as a Rutter its so awesome to watch.

this is not an Indian puffer , this is my spotted , i just wanted to show em off now LOL .
CM130210-02240107-1_zps6aae06d3.jpg Photo by tbub1221 | Photobucket

Hear he is swimming around with his pals the scissortail rasbora .


----------

